# Picture Thread 2017/18



## Jerry Lamb

48 for 6 guys Lake St. Clair for the opening weekend through yesterday. 2 bands


----------



## Wolverine423




----------



## duckbuster0123




----------



## Highball28

Took my girlfriend out for her very first hunt ever. I wasn't expecting a whole lot but ended up shooting one and missed another (poor shooting on my part) Had a lot of fun!


----------



## mihunte

Couple pics from nodak


----------



## T1basser

Hasn't been the greatest season bird wise, but I'm very happy with how the pup is handling season 2!


----------



## dankoustas

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> View attachment 275739
> View attachment 275740
> View attachment 275741
> View attachment 275742
> View attachment 275743


Those are some great pics Kid


----------



## UPaquariest

BassKicker86 said:


> View attachment 275804
> Couple pics from my last adventure in the cedar swamps of northern Michigan..


Are you using a blind on that kayak or just tucking it away? I picked one up this summer with the intention of hunting out of it, just havent dont it yet.


----------



## BassKicker86

UPaquariest said:


> Are you using a blind on that kayak or just tucking it away? I picked one up this summer with the intention of hunting out of it, just havent dont it yet.


 so far I have been using it to get to my spot then stashing it away and using it to retrieve birds but I am currently working on a blind for it. The kayak has helped me get to places on the marsh I have never hunted I love it!


----------



## craigrh13

Those FP blinds are niiiiice.


----------



## Highball28

craigrh13 said:


> Those FP blinds are niiiiice.
> View attachment 275970


I've actually always wondered about those! How's the cover or do they kinda stick out like a sore thumb?


----------



## craigrh13

They


Highball28 said:


> I've actually always wondered about those! How's the cover or do they kinda stick out like a sore thumb?


They did a great job on these. Covered well, put together well, super comfortable. I’m just chilling. Didn’t feel like driving so I stopped in grabbed a leftover to see what’s going on. The usual field is the only one shooting. The idiots to my west goose calling at every cormorant flying is my entertainment.


----------



## JSchipper

Some rusty shooting left us with a total of 4 on an unexpected evening hunt. Never had much luck on any afternoon hunts but we had woodies all over the place. Truly amazing watching birds work.


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine




----------



## cvg6




----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Mid Wetlands wonders bender with my daughter. Two pounds of bacon cheddar, check. Seven new Brad's Wigglers at Frank's, check. Northwoods, no comment. 

But I limited out at NP this afternoon and she found a teal, missed a mallard, and then even the g w t that decoyed for her came out of no where and offered no chance. For someone learning wingshooting being 15 yards deep in cover with g w teal is horrible!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

NP draw 11/14, drake mallard, drake widgeon, drake pin tail, three g w teal. Missed one mallard. Had two birds down by 1:10. Not sure why people take forever to get out and set up. I've killed a lot of birds in the first few minutes. And been fooled thinking we'd be done by two, only to never work another bird.


----------



## spartansfan

Far Beyond Driven said:


> View attachment 276159
> NP draw 11/14, drake mallard, drake widgeon, drake pin tail, three g w teal. Missed one mallard. Had two birds down by 1:10. Not sure why people take forever to get out and set up. I've killed a lot of birds in the first few minutes. And been fooled thinking we'd be done by two, only to never work another bird.


I am perfectly ok with people taking there time. Sometimes get to work birds for 2 hours to yourself.


----------



## Divers Down

JSchipper said:


> Some rusty shooting left us with a total of 4 on an unexpected evening hunt. Never had much luck on any afternoon hunts but we had woodies all over the place. Truly amazing watching birds work.


That Drakes a stud, good mounter


----------



## Sewey

Brought 4 down total this morning from the layout blinds in Berrien County. Hunted the same field last night and missed on two opportunities. Will be focusing back on deer as the temps are suppose to drop this coming week.


----------



## Feetup




----------



## michiganoutdoorsman




----------



## Outdoor Gal

It's been a fun season so far with these two kiddos. Their first year hunting. 






























Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## Honey Badger

Pics from opener and then this morning. My little hunting partner is enjoying the season so far.

















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## NDBair

Lot of firsts tonight! Hilarious and proud first retrieve. Beautiful evening.


----------



## LumberJ

Kept the pooch busy this morning. Super fun hunt


----------



## Aaronjeep2




----------



## walter sniper




----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

in search of a mallard hat i can put on my dog...


----------



## Dead Bird

mintgreenwalleyemachine said:


>


NICE... you missed NOTTA in the UP.... we had south winds for 4 days... 65 plus degrees...


----------



## Dead Bird

mintgreenwalleyemachine said:


>


NICE... you missed NOTTA in the UP.... we had south winds for 4 days... 65 plus degrees...


----------



## JSchipper

Divers Down said:


> That Drakes a stud, good mounter


Thanks Divers Down! Thought about it! Then I ate it. Haha


----------



## Outdoor Gal

Because dogs.





































Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## rigmic75

Cooper and me just waiting...


----------



## Jerry Lamb

That's the dog that likes to sit in the water? That is hilarious!



Shiawassee_Kid said:


> in search of a mallard hat i can put on my dog...
> View attachment 276655
> 
> View attachment 276654


----------



## cronkdre




----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

Jerry Lamb said:


> That's the dog that likes to sit in the water? That is hilarious!


used to just sit next to me, now he cuts his travel time by just posting up in the decoys. sits there til ducks die, fetches them and brings them to me...then re-parks by the decoys. lol. he's deaf now so i can't even do anything about it...i just let him be...never flares ducks.


----------



## Jerry Lamb

I've never seen anything like it.....



Shiawassee_Kid said:


> used to just sit next to me, now he cuts his travel time by just posting up in the decoys. sits there til ducks die, fetches them and brings them to me...then re-parks by the decoys. lol. he's deaf now so i can't even do anything about it...i just let him be...never flares ducks.


----------



## cronkdre

With the weather coming in decided to do a quick hunt before work with a buddy. Shot our mallard limit with a couple bonus bands.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt




----------



## andyotto

Interesting mix today.
Black, hen can, 2 gadwall and couple mallards.


----------



## ajkulish

Perhaps my best hunt to date (definitely most memorable) 

My first dog's first duck. Amazing seeing it all come together like this. Just so happens one of his mallards was a real stud, and will definitely be going on the wall.


----------



## fsamie1

dogditcher said:


> View attachment 277944


did you get him? now we know who shoots after sunset.


----------



## Jeffish74

fsamie1 said:


> did you get him? now we know who shoots after sunset.


If you look real close I see a flying coyote. I hear it's ok to hunt those beasts after waterfowl shooting time is up.

Great pics guys!


----------



## duckbuster0123




----------



## duckbuster0123




----------



## dogditcher

fsamie1 said:


> did you get him? now we know who shoots after sunset.


I will let you wonder if I got him
Time stamp 7.44 AM  

One more pic for you to ponder !


----------



## OnHoPr

walter sniper said:


> View attachment 277918


4th from the right, 5th from the left; is that a greater?


----------



## deerdown

my first duck
0


----------



## brandcole73

His first experience with a duck! In training for next year.


----------



## Aaronjeep2

deerdown said:


> View attachment 278261
> my first duck
> 0


Congrats


----------



## don novicki

Great pic's everyone. i esp. like the shots with gun dogs, and it's nice to see the young hunters with big smiles on their faces.......


----------



## Outdoor Gal

Got out for a little solo hunt this morning. Didn't take long to get three and I packed up quick to give it back to the birds.
















Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## Logan the Destructor

Finally had success. 
Matched last season total in one hunt. Yes I need to get out more.


----------



## Sewey

Set up and waiting.


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine

foggy divers!


----------



## cronkdre

Haven’t posted any pics for a bit, but things haven’t slowed down yet this season.


----------



## cronkdre

A few more from Saturday’s shoot. Love running big spreads and we went with 17 doz full bodies and ended up with 30 birds.


----------



## FieldWalker

Hard to take a kid upland hunting... So we've been doing a little field goose hunting lately. He's hooked.





  








IMG_20171105_172333002




__
FieldWalker


__
Nov 6, 2017


----------



## Remington 870




----------



## LooksMoosey

My biggest Drake mallard to date.


----------



## cvg6




----------



## cvg6

Tough morning in the fog


----------



## waterfowlhunter83




----------



## duckbuster0123

Not a bad couple days, took my son out on his birthday November 4. He wanted a longtail and a bufflehead , check. It got a lil crazy that day got blown off the lake earlier than wanted but he got his bucket list birds for the day. I didn’t eve pull the gun up!!!


----------



## charcoal300zxtt

Great season so far.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Still not sure why a 14 year old girl would spend a whole day sitting in a swamp hoping the next lightning bolt doesn't have our name on it. Wished I got a little more of the sky in that picture, as it was a special kind of ugly.


----------



## goose schatt




----------



## duckbuster0123

Couple nice days back to back


----------



## Wolverine423

A good day on new birds is the best!


----------



## cronkdre

The mallards decided to play nice this morning. 20 down by 8am. Got out before the geese showed so we can shoot them tomorrow.


----------



## oldsalt mi




----------



## walter sniper

I have created a monster lol


----------



## Sparky23

Had 4 awsome shoots out of a flooded field. 3 man Limit of mallards and 4 woodies from last sunday.


----------



## cronkdre

Second epic mallard day today. Punched a 6 man limit with a bonus pintail and goose. 

Also a pic of my dog Kimber with her 600th retrieve of the season.


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine

saturday was fun!


----------



## Jerry Lamb

mintgreenwalleyemachine said:


> saturday was fun!


You are the King. Look at that bag!


----------



## cvg6

The birds are still around


----------



## charcoal300zxtt




----------



## Outdoor Passionz

Keep your friends close, your enemies closer


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman

Got out for a bit with my brother-in-law and pup this morning. Pretty good deer opener.


----------



## ice ghost




----------



## Sampsons_owner

Here is my first black duck ever that I got Friday at Nayanquin pt. Steve


----------



## walter sniper




----------



## duckaddict

Well, duck (or should I say “suck”) season has been the death of me. Decided to try my hand at this deer hunting thing. 5th time in a stand and got lucky! Okay, back to duck hunting now. Wayyyyy more fun!


----------



## Jerry Lamb

duckaddict said:


> Well, duck (or should I say “suck”) season has been the death of me. Decided to try my hand at this deer hunting thing. 5th time in a stand and got lucky! Okay, back to duck hunting now. Wayyyyy more fun!
> 
> View attachment 282958


Is he going on the wall wearing the 5 gallon bucket?


----------



## duckaddict

Jerry Lamb said:


> Is he going on the wall wearing the 5 gallon bucket?


Ha! Well, probably not, mostly because it’s a doe. Haha. My first deer so no judging!


----------



## Jerry Lamb

duckaddict said:


> Ha! Well, probably not, mostly because it’s a doe. Haha. My first deer so no judging!


Dude I've never shot one congrats! Jealous of the venison you're going to score. Spend the money to get it butchered properly. I was making a funny. My "bucket list" deer kill will be with a hand gun.


----------



## reflex2004

NP this morning. 2 parties. We were in middle field, other guy in East marsh
























































.


----------



## reflex2004

And apparently I loaded the pictures multiple times. Lol. My fault


----------



## ajkulish

Nice haul dude!


----------



## duckaddict

Jerry Lamb said:


> Dude I've never shot one congrats! Jealous of the venison you're going to score. Spend the money to get it butchered properly. I was making a funny. My "bucket list" deer kill will be with a hand gun.


Ohhh I get it! That is funny. Haha!


----------



## charcoal300zxtt

10man limit in 2.5hrs what a blast!


----------



## The Doob

Wow!!


----------



## ice ghost

the state land secret spot


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine




----------



## walter sniper




----------



## charcoal300zxtt

Decided to pull my old stinky layout blind down off the loft and give it a try this weekend. What a blast and these honkers sure are easier to hit than divers lol.


----------



## SWMbruiser

First season with my pup. Thought he did well, can't wait for next year.












































Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## walter sniper

charcoal300zxtt said:


> Decided to pull my old stinky layout blind down off the loft and give it a try this weekend. What a blast and these honkers sure are easier to hit than divers lol.



Nice shoot
Nice sneaky plug for the heating and cooling


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine

wish they were mallards but geese will have to do!


----------



## Outdoor Gal

Tried one last "jump shoot" yesterday after getting the kids to school. Jump shoot really just means a nice walk with a gun and a chance to get the dog out. Lol.
















Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine

Perfect ending to a great season!


----------



## wavie

Sometimes diversity sucks and you get singled out.


----------



## eriedawn79

nice way to finish.


----------



## cronkdre

Had to work for them the last couple weeks


----------



## cronkdre

Retrieve number 668 for Kimber this year. Pretty proud of the season she has had.


----------



## goose schatt

mintgreenwalleyemachine said:


> Perfect ending to a great season!


Is this from one flock? Or several...all Ross ?


----------



## Fill Sinobad23

Good year for waterfowl hunting. Let the duck depression begin...


----------



## chemo13

Sadly our season was pretty slow and he didn't get to show his stuff until the last day of season. 
Nothing beats a day out with your best buddy!


----------



## Jerry Lamb

cronkdre said:


> Retrieve number 668 for Kimber this year. Pretty proud of the season she has had.
> View attachment 285292
> 
> View attachment 285293
> View attachment 285294


Is that a Golf Course smack down? How was your round? Did you shoot par?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Cleaned the Shiawassee clay off the spread in the shower this morning. Wife's been having a field day with the jokes.


----------

